# Lowrance Fishfinder Equipment - read description



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm selling the following:

Lowrance x-125 head unit only
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=38299991

Gimbal Brackets - 2
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182005265257

Gimbal Knobs
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182005270469

They all work together but I've got them listed separately.

Text if interested. 801-631-5880


----------

